# Our country is obviously dividing... but how does it turn into an actual civil war?



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

just curious of other's thoughts on how it can possibly break. I believe that one/several states (Governor/state legislature)would have to act for it to actually break into war. Otherwise it is just a sporadic/localized matter imo.

What would it take?:violent:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It doesnt. Trump's administration would step in, declare martial law, call in the military to put down any.....hey, wait a second!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> It doesnt. Trump's administration would step in, declare martial law, call in the military to put down any.....hey, wait a second!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


yes... but wouldn't that require the Governor ordering the NG to do one thing and the commander in chief issuing another order? Martial Law in CA? yes the President orders trump, but if the governor doesn't go gentle into that good night, several states follow and now you have your lines drawn... possibly brother vs.brother...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yes... but wouldn't that require the Governor ordering the NG to do one thing and the commander in chief issuing another order? Martial Law in CA? yes the President orders trump, but if the governor doesn't go gentle into that good night, several states follow and now you have your lines drawn... possibly brother vs.brother...


You missed my attempt at humor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Democrat senators and several RINO ones decide to go on strike? No votes in legislature even take place? or possibly a veto-proof majority votes against trump agenda?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You missed my attempt at humor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


didn't miss it..... just curious on a perspective from a state that may be in the middle of it vs. a state on the outside just waiting for the chips to fall..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> didn't miss it..... just curious on a perspective from a state that may be in the middle of it vs. a state on the outside just waiting for the chips to fall..


My opinion is the polar opposite of the idiots that "represent" me in this state. Not sure I could help you understand their thinking as it is not understandable.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

one side demands that HATE SPEECH be made illegal.. HATE SPEECH will be anything that speaks against blacks, muslims, islam, gays, lesbians, queers, trans, bi-trans, tri-trans or trans ams..

Hate speech will not include speech against Jews, Christians, conservatives...

then the war starts


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> one side demands that HATE SPEECH be made illegal.. HATE SPEECH will be anything that speaks against blacks, muslims, islam, gays, lesbians, queers, trans, bi-trans, tri-trans or trans ams..
> 
> Hate speech will not include speech against Jews, Christians, conservatives...
> 
> then the war starts


That would require congress to actually pass a law making it illegal.. and trump signing it... and SCOTUS upholding it...? not saying it isn't possible, but in this scenario, when / how does the fighting start? it is one thing to organize and protest.. or even possible for a fight/shooting to erupt. but how does that turn into an all-out war?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

war would have to involve troops amassing.. and skirmishes.. not like we can really have a legit war against out military.. the military would have to be non-existent or under partial rogue commanders to have a war... neither side could take out military head on. would artillery, bombs, air-support, tanks etc., be used against one/both sides? or are we thinking just guerilla tactics with small arms? just trying to grasp how it can become an actual "war" with the grid up...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All it will take is one shot.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yes... but wouldn't that require the Governor ordering the NG to do one thing and the commander in chief issuing another order? Martial Law in CA? yes the President orders trump, but if the governor doesn't go gentle into that good night, several states follow and now you have your lines drawn... possibly brother vs.brother...


more likely the other way - those NG positions aren't state political appointments - more like an appeal to be federalized and not being under state control ...

during the Ferguson riots MO Gov Nixon held back the MO State Police - the MD NG was held up by the Baltimore mayor - and the recent VA incident had the VA State Police again being grounded ...... all not only decisions based on political motives but most likely racial bias involved ...

if it got serious - race war type situations around the countries - Prez Trump wouldn't have alot of choice - bodies piling up and NG units being selectively used & positioned by a state governor ....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> more likely the other way - those NG positions aren't state political appointments - more like an appeal to be federalized and not being under state control ...
> 
> during the Ferguson riots MO Gov Nixon held back the MO State Police - the MD NG was held up by the Baltimore mayor - and the recent VA incident had the VA State Police again being grounded ...... all not only decisions based on political motives but most likely racial bias involved ...
> 
> if it got serious - race war type situations around the countries - Prez Trump wouldn't have alot of choice - bodies piling up and NG units being selectively used & positioned by a state governor ....


couldn't the feds just order the NG out of the state? and bring in NG from another state.. those selective NG deployment were with a P*ssy Commander in Chief....... I am not so certain Trump will do nothing when the fur flies...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> That would require congress to actually pass a law making it illegal.. and trump signing it... and SCOTUS upholding it...? not saying it isn't possible, but in this scenario, when / how does the fighting start? it is one thing to organize and protest.. or even possible for a fight/shooting to erupt. but how does that turn into an all-out war?


Actually it doesn't take congress to pass a law, all it takes is one state (Like Californistan) to pass a law banning hate speech in any form. Under the constitution it could be argued (like gay marriage) that the law in one state must be recognized in all 50. And remember they are monitoring the internet and all social media so it's only a matter of time that one state treis to prosecute someone from say Texas and we're off to the races


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think it will start in the cities.

The headlines will be..."Another 3000 killed across the nation today"

It spreads out into the burbs and into the rural areas.

It gets to the point that if you see a group of any color walking towards you with a bat or something...you shoot first and ask questions later.

It will be tough to tell friend from foe and probably more like guerrilla warfare.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lets hope it doesn't and work to keep it from happening . I see no humor in speculating about it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Lets hope it doesn't and work to keep it from happening . I see no humor in speculating about it.


I think a lot of people are/have reached the end of their fuses.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

You think New York and New Jersey would recognize concealed carry laws of other states??? Really?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Step outside, feel the sun on your face and breathe the air. Go to some stores. See how everyone is living life and is not doing the race hate thing. Speak to people of a race that is not yours, and see that they speak back to you. Hell, they may even wish you a good day. 
These idiots do not represent us. Things are not as the media would have us believe, so don't believe the media.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Its a very good question. Since I live in a powder keg
community I often worry about it. As I read many of the
responses I don't think they lead to war. I think they lead
to more strife and riots. I just don't see war. Meaning
I don't see our military engaged. 

Just don't see civil war. Do see civil unrest to the worst
degree. 

If the system and swamp impeaches Trump would the 
military step in? I don't believe they would. Would people
go to war for him? I don't think they will.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the commies manages to get rid of Trump..Texas will go too. All we need is good Guvnor Abbot to tell us where to muster up and which musket we need to bring to the action. Depending on him to furnish more ammo if needed. He has been informed we will need thutty thutty and .12 gauge naught buck. Maybe some .40 Cal SW too.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> Step outside, feel the sun on your face and breathe the air. Go to some stores. See how everyone is living life and is not doing the race hate thing. Speak to people of a race that is not yours, and see that they speak back to you. Hell, they may even wish you a good day.
> These idiots do not represent us. Things are not as the media would have us believe, so don't believe the media.


I agree it is hyped by the media... I am not even moderately concerned it would happen, mainly because I live in the middle of no where and surrounded by nobody.. I was curious of those that believe we are on the brink, explaining how it is even possible.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm with @Denton. I see more strife and racial tension on the TV and Internet than around me. And like him I work in an area with lots of races, but predominantly black and white.
When I go home, it's predominantly Hispanic and white. So far, life just hasn't changed. But if push comes to shove, the inciters may not get what they want, but I bet they get all they want.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Its a very good question. Since I live in a powder keg
> community I often worry about it. As I read many of the
> responses I don't think they lead to war. I think they lead
> to more strife and riots. I just don't see war. Meaning
> ...


I agree for the most part.... now toss in a military coup... and the snowball starts rolling pretty fast imo..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Democrat senators and several RINO ones decide to go on strike? No votes in legislature even take place? or possibly a veto-proof majority votes against trump agenda?


And how is that is different from what we have now?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This stuff is starting to remind me of the social upheavals of the 60s. My parents thought the world had gone nuts with the burning of the inter cities and various mass protests and riots. We have a ways to go for that equivalency.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I agree for the most part.... now toss in a military coup... and the snowball starts rolling pretty fast imo..


Military coup would be localized on DC. Most of America
would sit and watch it on TV. I don't see the military 
taking over. Maybe obama installed some marxist that
would like to. If so that'd be in the future. Do you really
think troops would follow such a person? I don't see 
the troops taking out Trump.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Our military will never turn on us. Sup me factions might, but the blood shed would be staggering, just incredible. We would then be, without doubt the soft target the world has been waiyfor, and get an EMP, that would end the fight for the most part. Then we would band together to repel the invaders following the EMP. And we would wonder for generations; why did we fight each other again? Rinse repeat.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's go back to the original civil war: place called Ft. Sumpter, . . . a daylong barrage by the South, . . . in response to some perceived sleight, . . . and it was game on.

Another "Ft. Sumpter" event could happen, . . . bunch of KKK dudes decide to take out BLM national headquarters, . . . comes to mind.

The BLM is already the lapdog of the liberal, misinformed, malinformed, and uninformed masses, . . . 

Couple that with a second group being emboldened to do the same thing three states away, . . . CNN reports that the "whites" are starting a race war beginning with BLM, . . . you just might have game on.

History is peppered through and through with little insignificant occurrances, . . . ON THEIR OWN, . . . but were used by someone else to begin swinging an agenda sword, . . . 

Don't underestimate small things.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The difference is Ft. Sumpter was military on military. What you described is civilian unrest. Sure
the military could come in and try to separate sides. It might even hunt one side down. But its not
open war or a civil war. Thank God obama isn't president. He could have used such an incident
to nationalize the police and declare war on conservatives.



dwight55 said:


> Let's go back to the original civil war: place called Ft. Sumpter, . . . a daylong barrage by the South, . . . in response to some perceived sleight, . . . and it was game on.
> 
> Another "Ft. Sumpter" event could happen, . . . bunch of KKK dudes decide to take out BLM national headquarters, . . . comes to mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> couldn't the feds just order the NG out of the state? and bring in NG from another state.. those selective NG deployment were with a P*ssy Commander in Chief....... I am not so certain Trump will do nothing when the fur flies...


that's in the playbook for sure - the FEDs want to make sure that the local NG members aren't going to be one bit hesitant to fire if necessary - if it's really bad they get attached in units to a regular Army division ... I think the MI NG units around Detroit got federalized when the airborne got sent in back in 68 ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> one side demands that HATE SPEECH be made illegal.. HATE SPEECH will be anything that speaks against blacks, muslims, islam, gays, lesbians, queers, trans, bi-trans, tri-trans or trans ams..
> 
> Hate speech will not include speech against Jews, Christians, conservatives...
> 
> then the war starts


No, I really don't think the Jews will put up with it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I also do not believe the military would be against trump... so if the military isn't involved, or is on trump's side, how is it even a war? until the left open's fire on the troops, it is a left vs. govt issue... and again would require a state like CA breaking away for a war to start.. and even then, they would be without the military.. so it won't be much of a fight.. first civil war was troops with muskets vs troops with muskets.... a war of attrition.. how does rifles and explosives vs. tanks, bombers, artillery, drones, cruise missiles. etc constitute a war?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

All in all I think we are nowhere near any Civil War. Everything we are seeing is surface civil unrest and disobedience. Many who lived through the Race riots and the Vietnam war remember much worse actions being taken. What the police have learned is that its better to let them win the little riot battles than to engage and be made villains by the media. Thats why I believe in being overly aggressive to get yourself out of a riot situation....the police aren't going to help you.

Until States actually forego the Federal Dollars being sent to them and declare and upholds through laws it enacts and after they are stricken down by the SCOTUS will you begin to see any sign of Civil War.

In truth this is all much like any unrest we have seen before, with a media stoking it...because a crisis sells ads. Most people go their entire week without seeing or hearing anything bad unless they watch TV.

The ugly truth is most people are to complacent to war these days and only through deprivation, will most take up arms. It will remain a politics influencing action for the foreseeable future.

Unless another country proactively engages.


M2C.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I also do not believe the military would be against trump


I hate to say it but I believe it would come down to 60% with him.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I also do not believe the military would be against trump... so if the military isn't involved, or is on trump's side, how is it even a war? until the left open's fire on the troops, it is a left vs. govt issue... and again would require a state like CA breaking away for a war to start.. and even then, they would be without the military.. so it won't be much of a fight.. first civil war was troops with muskets vs troops with muskets.... a war of attrition.. how does rifles and explosives vs. tanks, bombers, artillery, drones, cruise missiles. etc constitute a war?


Ask the folks in Ass-krackastan...they been doing it for 16 years so far with us...and with the russians for a decade prior to that.


----------



## SAMUELQQ (Aug 19, 2017)

In my opinion as a Californian, I could see a lot of rioting and marching ~ but no one but conservatives have guns and conservatives support Trump (mostly), so here's how I see it going down.
Governor says he won't enforce federal law anymore, Trump threatens military, Governor calls in National Guard at the state Capitol, Military forced to take out California national guard ~ hopefully nonlethally
From there, Lame-Stream media makes it sensationalized and says fascism has arrived - 
Conservatives start moving their families out of California or going underground
Protestors and looters in the street in big cities ~ martial law across California ~
Maybe another few states start marches, which must be put down because it looks like a serious threat to national sovereignty ~ 

But honestly, liberals don't usually have guns, so I don't see it going anywhere, it would last maybe a few months, then things return to vague normalcy and the governors who tried shit are jailed I hope


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SAMUELQQ said:


> In my opinion as a Californian, I could see a lot of rioting and marching ~ but no one but conservatives have guns and conservatives support Trump (mostly), so here's how I see it going down.
> Governor says he won't enforce federal law anymore, Trump threatens military, Governor calls in National Guard at the state Capitol, Military forced to take out California national guard ~ hopefully nonlethally
> From there, Lame-Stream media makes it sensationalized and says fascism has arrived -
> Conservatives start moving their families out of California or going underground
> ...


So ...... SQQ, what brings you out of the shadows? Tell us about being prepared in Commiefornia.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was in the 1965 Watts riot, it was combat in towns without a doubt.

If something like that is orchestrated in a lot of states at one time, there could be big trouble.

Those left wing bastards are all to willing to push the envelope into something like that.

They are encouraged by inaction the liberal bastard governors exhibit.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I hate to say it but I believe it would come down to 60% with him.


I think you are right, . . . and I am GLAD to say it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> That would require congress to actually pass a law making it illegal.. and trump signing it... and SCOTUS upholding it...? not saying it isn't possible, but in this scenario, when / how does the fighting start? it is one thing to organize and protest.. or even possible for a fight/shooting to erupt. but how does that turn into an all-out war?


reread my statement I said it is demanded... I said nothing about making it a law... look at antifa and BLM.. they demand things and then riot... how long before they start attacking churches, republicans, jews, pro life folks, christian bakeries.. etc....

there is no reasoning with these people.. they are mad dogs and need to be put down and put down brutally... we need to stop coddling them and giving into their demands... I hate to say it but when Baltimore city GAVE THEM SPACE to destroy thing.. it gave them power... the only thing they will understand is if 20 of them are shot for rioting and looting...

sorry just how i feel....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> sorry just how i feel....


Well, there's two of us!


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't think an actual civil war is possible unless you have elements of both the federal goverment and miltary divided against each other forming sides. Anything else would just be put down.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I don't think an actual civil war is possible unless you have elements of both the federal goverment and miltary divided against each other forming sides. Anything else would just be put down.


And in the "Put Down" there will be two sides to choose whom gets the boot on the throat from the Military & Law Enforcement , my worry is one side will get the Military after Law Enforcement had chosen the other first .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The BLM side will not be happy until everyone surrenders to their ever changing demands. The will update the demands each time you cave to to them. In the end it will bring us to a socialist bankrupt country.
If we don't stand our ground.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Point one, the means for a civil war are missing. This isn't either 1776 or 1852. No one has the skills, material or ability to go up against the U.S. military on American soil.

Point two, don't do it. This isn't 1776 or 1852, and you won't even be killed-- you'll just become a felon.

Point three is the big one that will stop civil war this week: there's no reason to start a civil war. The folks who would rebel at the moment don't need to-- they can get what they need without rebelling. If you live in a glass house, that might change.

The only way you are in danger is if point three changes.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Point one, the means for a civil war are missing. This isn't either 1776 or 1852. No one has the skills, material or ability to go up against the U.S. military on American soil.
> 
> Point two, don't do it. This isn't 1776 or 1852, and you won't even be killed-- you'll just become a felon.
> 
> ...


So you are telling Antifa, BLM , Occupy, La Raza/mecha , SEIU/CPUSA ,Black Bloc , GLAAD , Code Pink , ... to Stand Down & not try & take on Military & Law Enforcement ??? (I'm confused here by your post)


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No. I'm telling you this isn't civil war.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> No. I'm telling you this isn't civil war.


I never said it was , but the Folks hyped up to hunt Nazis & Kluxers & any other folks right of Center Left seem to be mobilizing like they mean it ...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Things do seem different this time. You have unelected bureaucrats within the government and deep state clearly plotting and scheming against the duly elected President. Same thing from most of the media, and that same media is taking sides with a violent anti-police, flag burning hate group and actually excusing away their violence. Even promoting their orwellian sounding 'peace thru violence' moto. You have outfits like Google, facebook, twitter, YouTube etc. censoring anything that doesn't meet left wing dogma. 

There is more going on than that, that's just off the top of my head. But it seems like a war of sorts is already happening. When viewed in it's totallity it sure looks for all the world that something beyond the norm is happening.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Things do seem different this time. You have unelected bureaucrats within the government and deep state clearly plotting and scheming against the duly elected President. Same thing from most of the media, and that same media is taking sides with a violent anti-police, flag burning hate group and actually excusing away their violence. Even promoting their orwellian sounding 'peace thru violence' moto. You have outfits like Google, facebook, twitter, YouTube etc. censoring anything that doesn't meet left wing dogma.
> 
> There is more going on than that, that's just off the top of my head. But it seems like a war of sorts is already happening. When viewed in it's totallity it sure looks for all the world that something beyond the norm is happening.


Culture Civil War ?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stockton said:


> Its a very good question. Since I live in a powder keg
> community I often worry about it. As I read many of the
> responses I don't think they lead to war. I think they lead
> to more strife and riots. I just don't see war. Meaning
> ...


Ah, yes they will. The silent majority voted trump in, if he is impeached, shooting starts. With all of these bogus media making fake news against trump, people don't buy that crap anymore. So if he is actually impeached, the people who voted for him will think it's a fake impeachment, just the Dems trying to ruin him. They will then rise up and back the POTUS. 5 million people sorrounding congress and locking them in. Total DC shut down ... I doubt this country will have another civil war, not happening. But a revolution, it's coming.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> reread my statement I said it is demanded... I said nothing about making it a law... look at antifa and BLM.. they demand things and then riot... how long before they start attacking churches, republicans, jews, pro life folks, christian bakeries.. etc....
> 
> there is no reasoning with these people.. they are mad dogs and need to be put down and put down brutally... we need to stop coddling them and giving into their demands... I hate to say it but when Baltimore city GAVE THEM SPACE to destroy thing.. it gave them power... the only thing they will understand is if 20 of them are shot for rioting and looting...
> 
> sorry just how i feel....


Amen...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

War will only happen if the system stops working for everyone.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If Disneyworld shuts down its game on.


----------



## Nina9mm (Aug 16, 2017)

Interesting thread. Many of you have some really poignant observations and insights, so I'll say its good to be among thinkers, rather than feelers. 
We are culturally divided. It has become more and more futile to try living peaceably with the intolerant Left. They are the ones pushing the envelope while conservative patriots stand by quietly, aggrieved over the loss of our nation, some of us preparing for SHTF. Some on here have said that we do not have the ingredients for a civil war, and I believe that is partially true. The key metric that is missing is which way military force would be applied, and which way the _members of the military would perceive orders given to act upon their fellow American neighbors, cousins, aunts, uncles, parents._ As of this moment, the rule of law is still intact, though only partially applied as we have seen with the recent protests. If the rule of law continues to break down, rioters are given a free pass, and demonstrators are not held accountable, you WILL see the eventual involvement of perhaps the National Guard. This will either quell the stupidity that's going on, or it will ignite the shitstorm. If the latter happens, I believe we will then be on the road to that second civil war. I happen to personally believe, being married to an active military man and being intimately connected to so many who serve, most will protect their own families and refuse to carry out orders that harm their own people, if such orders were ever given. That's the black and white. Its the gray that will be tricky.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I could see a financial collapse triggering a civil war. With that said, Denton is closer to being correct. The lefty commies and the fake news are trying to divide and cause violence. In my opinion, this is backfirind on the traitors and you will see the DNC further destroy itself.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The whole concept of "fake news" amuses me. It appears to be code for "I don't want to hear this".

That said, the final ingredient for civil war, then and now, is leadership.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Leadership like Che or Fidel or Mao or Pol or Adolf or the South American geniuses ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The whole concept of "fake news" amuses me. It appears to be code for "I don't want to hear this".
> 
> That said, the final ingredient for civil war, then and now, is leadership.


Pay better attention and you'll notice what it means. It shouldn't amuse you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The whole concept of "fake news" amuses me. It appears to be code for "I don't want to hear this".
> 
> That said, the final ingredient for civil war, then and now, is leadership.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*More Truth Than Being Admitted or Discussed ....*

Leftist Protester to Black Boston Cop: ?Stupid-A*s Black B***h. You?re Supposed to Be on Our Side?

not only is the country being split - you have organizations being torn apart - families being affected - and undoubtedly the guys in uniform ....

never saw anything public - can't be surprised by the media these days - but supposedly there were resignations in the multiple 10s of law enforcement after the VA debacle the previous weekend - absolute disgust and professional outrage at the stand down orders ....

AND it's nothing new - anything different was the fact that this particular incident wasn't 100% racially based .... unlike Ferguson and Baltimore

how long before the split in law enforcement - and most likely the military - makes a difference? - becomes obvious? - most importantly gets people killed?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

As others have said I don't think there will be another US Civil War anytime soon. I do feel that there are going to be more and more protests however. There's no question there are huge divides in the country right now. Is there going to be more civil unrest? I think so. The reason is that to many people are to angry today. There are far to many people out there who just want to scream and yell and maybe get their face on TV. I do blame some of this on the media as bad news always sells a headline and always has, but good news rarely makes the front page or lead story. It's hard to have an honest conversation because both sides cling so hard to the perceived fact that, "I'm right and you're wrong and nothing can change my mind otherwise." But it's those conversations that are needed. We need to have honest mature conversations with those we disagree with.

I do still believe that the majority of Americans are hard working people who will help each other out if given the chance. There are assholes out there sure and of course no one is perfect. Sadly there are no easy answers. So what can we do? Work hard, do our normal prepping, treat others fairly, and lead by example.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

6811 said:


> Ah, yes they will. The silent majority voted trump in, if he is impeached, shooting starts. With all of these bogus media making fake news against trump, people don't buy that crap anymore. So if he is actually impeached, the people who voted for him will think it's a fake impeachment, just the Dems trying to ruin him. They will then rise up and back the POTUS. 5 million people sorrounding congress and locking them in. Total DC shut down ... I doubt this country will have another civil war, not happening. But a revolution, it's coming.


If Trump is to be impeached the case will have been made by the MSM. 
That same media will have convinced the masses he must go. The
masses will then sit and watch it on TV. This is why I don't think any
shooting starts. The military will not rise up and stop it. The people
will not get out of their chairs and stop it. They will be brainwashed
into supporting it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> As others have said I don't think there will be another US Civil War anytime soon. I do feel that there are going to be more and more protests however. There's no question there are huge divides in the country right now. Is there going to be more civil unrest? I think so. The reason is that to many people are to angry today. There are far to many people out there who just want to scream and yell and maybe get their face on TV. I do blame some of this on the media as bad news always sells a headline and always has, but good news rarely makes the front page or lead story. It's hard to have an honest conversation because both sides cling so hard to the perceived fact that, "I'm right and you're wrong and nothing can change my mind otherwise." But it's those conversations that are needed. We need to have honest mature conversations with those we disagree with.
> 
> I do still believe that the majority of Americans are hard working people who will help each other out if given the chance. There are assholes out there sure and of course no one is perfect. Sadly there are no easy answers. So what can we do? Work hard, do our normal prepping, treat others fairly, and lead by example.


trouble with the term "civil war" is that it's wayyyyyyyyy too vague, obtuse and open to interpretation .... there's already violence across the country - who provokes or what provokes it to a high enough degree to label it a war is a question ...

there's a video circulating of a BLM type openly confronting a masked ANTIFA member - demanding for whatever reason that he unmask - turns violent on what should be the same side of the protest - obviously they can't agree among themselves who's who or what's what ....

if something does erupt - going to be damn tough telling one player from another - and formerly opposing players suddenly joining forces to survive a common enemy .... some of these people would eat their own young ....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If President Trump is impeached, it will be by the rule of law. That rule is the only reason he's President, and the only way he can be impeached.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Even the dentists in the US are dividing

http://turnyourbacks.org/

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Even the dentists in the US are dividing
> 
> http://turnyourbacks.org/


Ouch. Dentists in revolt. That's got to hurt.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Even the dentists in the US are dividing
> 
> http://turnyourbacks.org/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


oh brother - IS this guy screwed in the head - raised to be another Jeff Forts - doesn't know what kind of Morman he is ....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

My biggest objection to his stance is that he's not actually doing anything. Kaepernick risked his career, but this guy is in the same moral class as Britt.


----------



## Reg_Johnson (Jun 29, 2016)

I think what you will continue to see is more like what I would call a cold civil war. Basically people continuing to divide along not only along racial lines but more and more on political/ideological lines. Political conversations will pop up in places they never used to because we actually want to separate from "the other side". You will start to see it at work, at the gym, at church, within social and family circles. People will mostly go about their lives as they normally would there will be a growing dislike for those around us. That's why I think our greatest threat still comes from abroad. I can't even imagine the US being involved in a major war right now. Name the enemy and I bet half this country would side with them just to spite the other half of this country. This type of festering division is almost worse because it just grows without an end in sight.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> just curious of other's thoughts on how it can possibly break. I believe that one/several states (Governor/state legislature)would have to act for it to actually break into war. Otherwise it is just a sporadic/localized matter imo.
> 
> What would it take?:violent:


Real easy like! If you kick the dog on the porch everytime you walk by sooner or later he is gonna tear you a new butt hole orfice. Thats exactly what the left is doing to the right and a lot of folks on the right are reaching a point where enough is enough and instead of sitting the side lines peacefully disenting and being attacked viciously, they are getting ready to snap and fight back. When Obama was elected you didnt see the right rioting and burning the place down and assualting folks at protest. Yes we were unhappy with Obama and a lot of his policies but there was very little violence. But thats not how the left works when they loose and become butt hurt.

We dont need a state or a govenor to to break away for there to be a Civil War/Race War...all we need is two large groups of people with strongly different veiws and violence from one side to a point where the other retaliates in kind or worse. We are very quickly reaching that boiling point! We are no longer a nation of Americans, we are a nation of Gays/Straights, White or Other, Left of Right. The left has divided us as a nation, especially the last 8 years. People are tired of politicians that dont do the job they were sent to do. People are tired of corrupt politicians. People are tired of a crappy economy, and run away deficiets.

If things dont change there could be large scale wide spread LA Riot type riots across this country. It wouldnt take much from that point on to push this country over the edge.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Real easy like! If you kick the dog on the porch everytime you walk by sooner or later he is gonna tear you a new butt hole orfice. Thats exactly what the left is doing to the right and a lot of folks on the right are reaching a point where enough is enough and instead of sitting the side lines peacefully disenting and being attacked viciously, they are getting ready to snap and fight back. When Obama was elected you didnt see the right rioting and burning the place down and assualting folks at protest. Yes we were unhappy with Obama and a lot of his policies but there was very little violence. But thats not how the left works when they loose and become butt hurt.
> 
> We dont need a state or a govenor to to break away for there to be a Civil War/Race War...all we need is two large groups of people with strongly different veiws and violence from one side to a point where the other retaliates in kind or worse. We are very quickly reaching that boiling point! We are no longer a nation of Americans, we are a nation of Gays/Straights, White or Other, Left of Right. The left has divided us as a nation, especially the last 8 years. People are tired of politicians that dont do the job they were sent to do. People are tired of corrupt politicians. People are tired of a crappy economy, and run away deficiets.
> 
> If things dont change there could be large scale wide spread LA Riot type riots across this country. It wouldnt take much from that point on to push this country over the edge.


and when/if the military steps in to stop hit, who is going to fight the military and escalate it into a war??? there were riots already, and they were allowed to happen by a complacent Govt. if they learn that the govt. isn't so willing to stand back and let it happen, how does the left fight the military?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A riot is not a civil war.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> and when/if the military steps in to stop hit, who is going to fight the military and escalate it into a war??? there were riots already, and they were allowed to happen by a complacent Govt. if they learn that the govt. isn't so willing to stand back and let it happen, how does the left fight the military?


The same way ISIS and Al Qeda has done for over a decade is your short answer. Think about how long the IRA was a pain in the UK's ass even though they did cease hostilities towards the UK, but not before exacting a toll first!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> A riot is not a civil war.


Your right its not but its the next step short when it becomes much larger and wide spread than it is now and I think we are about to get close to that point if things continue the way they are. Might want to read the whole post I made instead of just the first couple of sentences...especially the last part!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We're factionalized and divided right now but we're not anywhere near a civil war. What we're seeing now is a repeat of what happened during the civil rights movement and Vietnam war protests. I suspect thats because many of the leftist youth that participated in these events now are professors and leaders and have fallen back on what they know best which is rioting except now there really is no legitimate beef. I would understand if people where protesting the new troop surge in Afghanistan or shooting cruise missiles into Syria but they're getting mad about some statues of men that have been dead for 200 years. While I disagreed with their position, I understood and supported the right of people to protest in Ferguson and Baltimore before those movements broke down into riots and loot fests. Even at that, the major riots are perpetrated by people that don't even live in the area where the riots occur, they're all from out of state. Sure seems like a lot of this is staged to get media attention and people talking on social media.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Read some history. Civil wars don't start with riots. Ironically, once a crowd stops talking and starts to riot, it is moving _away_ from civil war.

Civil wars require organization and leadership-- they don't start until both are present. A riot is the loss of both that organization and that leadership.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> A riot is not a civil war.


LA Riots 92 x 37 Cities (With Drumbeat from MSM & Socialist Democrats throwing Gas on the Fire ) = much larger than some smaller countries so called "Civil Wars" as of late


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just in case you didn't see this - opinions are asked to a variety of "experts" ....

This Is What A Civil War In America Would Actually Look Like...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> A riot is not a civil war.


but here comes the definition and interpretation of what constitutes a "civil war" .... would constant - nationwide - long lasting - riots based solely between the races actually ever be called a "race war"? ... if so - could that separation of the US population and society be called a civil war?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A hurricane is not a tornado. Some of the results are the same, but they are not the same thing, regardless of size.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> The same way ISIS and Al Qeda has done for over a decade is your short answer. Think about how long the IRA was a pain in the UK's ass even though they did cease hostilities towards the UK, but not before exacting a toll first!


I get it... but ISIS takes over cities by armed force and genocides and the taliban lives in caves... do you see the libs resorting to such measures? an armed conflict or even a series of them does not a war make... granted it is a prelude to war, I just have a hard time fathoming the gun-hating leftists becoming an occupying force.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> A hurricane is not a tornado. Some of the results are the same, but they are not the same thing, regardless of size.


A Communist is the Guy with the Gun not the Socialist .


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Look at The Troubles in Ireland. Warlords in Africa. Our civil war. Recent riots here in Seattle, the riots in Los Angeles after the Rodney King verdict.

One key item that distinguishes a civil war from widespread unrest is that you can negotiate an end to a civil war. You can go to the courthouse in Appomattox and end it. That implies two things: it implies a leadership on both sides that can be identified and is recognized by both sides, and it implies that that leadership has sufficient command and control to enforce the results of that negotiation. Usually, that means that leadership is military. Not always, but usually.

Keeping those points in mind, civil war is almost preferable to unrest. There is no one to negotiate with, there is no way to end unrest. Even surrender won't end a riot, there is no one to accept it, and no way to enforce it. There are only two ways to end a riot, letting it burn out or overwhelming force. The second option has the danger that it may not be permanent.

None of this is news, it's basic political science. Most educated politicians know this or have advisors around them who will explain it to them, (I would have said all, but President Trump appears not to understand it or to listen to anyone) and is the reason most modern American politicians (with certain glaring exceptions) are very careful to avoid conditions that trigger riots in the first place, and to handle them very carefully if they start.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I get it... but ISIS takes over cities by armed force and genocides and the taliban lives in caves... do you see the libs resorting to such measures? an armed conflict or even a series of them does not a war make... granted it is a prelude to war, I just have a hard time fathoming the gun-hating leftists becoming an occupying force.


What...you dont think that cant happen here?

No but I see them using weapons like Eric Clanton did on a fairly regular basis. I see Antifa and BLM throwing urine/fecal matter/other bodily fluids and god only knows what else at those who disagree. I see Antifa and BLM rioting and burning down private property. I see a BLM member assasinating 5 Dallas Police officers and calling for death to all cops and white people. What I dont see is the Right, if you will, doing a whole lot of that sorta stuff. If you have paid attention on the internet there are a lot of these so called antifa/BLM/New Black Panthers arming up and threatening violence. Now granted I dont take them that serious as most ex-vets with combat experience could make short work of a number of them. But I have been to places where child soldiers have been used to kill in combat in Somolia, Afghanistan and Iraq.

I do see the divide in this country getting deeper by the minute and I would hope that it doesnt resort to such extremes, but I dont think its too much of a stretch for things to sprial out of control to the point the National Guard or military has to be called in and martial law ordered. If you disagree that its a impossibility, please do tell me where I am wrong...


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Lately the politicians in the urban dirtholes have been encouraging rioting, looting and all manner of violence while holding back police efforts to prevent or control it like the stand down orders at Berkeley and Charlottesville. In Baltimore and Ferguson they let the crowds run amok to destroy anything they felt like.

The politicians should be used as riot shields.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Look at The Troubles in Ireland. Warlords in Africa. Our civil war. Recent riots here in Seattle, the riots in Los Angeles after the Rodney King verdict.
> 
> One key item that distinguishes a civil war from widespread unrest is that you can negotiate an end to a civil war. You can go to the courthouse in Appomattox and end it. That implies two things: it implies a leadership on both sides that can be identified and is recognized by both sides, and it implies that that leadership has sufficient command and control to enforce the results of that negotiation. Usually, that means that leadership is military. Not always, but usually.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with the first 3 paragraphs in no uncertain terms!!! You make some very exceptionally great points in them!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

A civil war is two factions fighting for control of the same territory.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

preppermyA said:


> A civil war is two factions fighting for control of the same territory.


Nope.

Under that definition, Apple and Microsoft are conducting a civil war, along with the Bloods and the Crips and the Democrats and the Republicans.

Wars are _violent_ and are not always fought over territory. Riots are almost never about territory.

I commend you, however, for thinking about it. That's more than a lot of people do.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Balkan Wars had up to 4 Parties (Not including UN & NATO) INVOLVED so a Civil War can have multiple factions (Experts have also said they are the closest thing to what we would see in US conflict.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope.
> 
> Under that definition, Apple and Microsoft are conducting a civil war, along with the Bloods and the Crips and the Democrats and the Republicans.
> 
> ...


That is why our 'civil war' was not. It was a war of secession. The south wanted out, and the north wanted control of all of the territory.
BTW: I am Yankee, or at least I was born up there.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Could demonstrations lead to violence and then onto organized civil war? The answer is yes it could. It happened in Russia in 1917. Now the circumstances there are of course quite different than what we see in the US 100 years later. Personally I don't think we'll see a true civil war. Could there be resistance? Yes of course, we've seen that with the riots that have been occurring. Is it possible that with how easy it is to communicate online that we could see more organization from those who would be more willing to incite violence. I hope this doesn't come to pass though. 

When I hear the term civil war and generally how it goes throughout history is one group either wants to break away from another group for their independence or they want to overthrow the political power in their own area. The disturbances we've seen over the last few years don't seem to fit this pattern. The issues have been over things like how laws are enforced, who gets targeted, and who is currently in the Oval Office. Thus far I don't think I've heard of any serious calls to overthrow local, county, state, or federal governments.

So is it possible? Yes, but I would say at this point highly unlikely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are in a civil war now. Just instead of bullets , agenda, courts and the education system are being used as weapons.


----------



## Kanzas (Aug 3, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> just curious of other's thoughts on how it can possibly break. I believe that one/several states (Governor/state legislature)would have to act for it to actually break into war. Otherwise it is just a sporadic/localized matter imo.
> 
> What would it take?:violent:


In order for our country to be dividing we would have to be united in the past. We have always wanted to be united and the only time we was close was after WW2. The muslim religion wants to destroy what little faith we still have. Wake up America and unite against the factors that are destroying other countries.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

We could see a civil unrest but not a war.
There is no domestic army capable of fighting
our military to victory. I doubt any state guard
would stand up to the US Army, Marines, Navy 
and Air Force. 

What I do think is possible that is BLM, 
antifa, and their like create civil unrest.
I could see them targeting a weekend like
Black Friday to screw the capitalist. Of
course they'll screw the economy while at it.

Then we come off this economic bubble 
and have a pretty hard crash.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> The whole concept of "fake news" amuses me. It appears to be code for "I don't want to hear this".
> 
> That said, the final ingredient for civil war, then and now, is leadership.


Me too. Especially considering the one who claims that all derogatory news about him is fake was the most vocal birther which was the longest running "fake news" story in memory.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Like another poster here, I don't see a civil war starting. Civil unrest; yes. Civil war? No.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So, @OSC, did you come here as a prepper, or just to stir up liberal crap? We already met our quota for that, by the way. @Kauboy invited you to go make an introduction thread. Done that yet?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Introduction threads are your custom.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And your point? Or are you just being obstinate again, hm?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Let me add this: someone so rude as to not introduce themselves is probably not one to be trusted.
But, we know I don't agree with you and your ilk on most everything anyway.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Introduction threads are your custom. Yes, and most anyplace you go. When in Rome do as the Romans. It takes such little effort. jmo.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

They're not my custom. Or his custom.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> They're not my custom. Or his custom.


I bet yall have a custom of sharing the same IP


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If MSM and Soros / SEIU /Antifa /BLM / Open Borders La Raza rabble rabble kill more cops then it could go regional ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> They're not my custom. Or his custom.


Proves my point. Rude and untrustworthy, the both of you.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And yet, you survive.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep. Much to your chagrin, I'm sure.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Not at all. I bear you no animosity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Introduction threads are your custom.


No, they are the custom of this and many other boards. Not necessary, but it is etiquette.

Just to make clear about whose custom it is.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes. Your custom. (Your board, your custom.)


----------

